# Lapierre Froggy - Ersatzlager



## Schulter (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hat schon mal einer die Lager vom Hinterbau incl. Dämpfer an seinem Froggy gewechselt?
Ich finde nirgends irgendwelche Angaben zu den Maßen der Lager. Hat irgendjemand die Lagermaße?
Wo kann man denn Ersatzlager bestellen?


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Oktober 2011)

jeder bikeladen, der lapierre verkauft, sollte sowas besorgen können. in den "dicken" händlerordnern sind doch immer exlosionszeichnungen drin mit ersatzteilangaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

